# Tegus in Tutus



## Logie_Bear (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, I have officially gone off the deep end. Tiny tutus for my tegu. 

Esmeralda:












Elvis the Columbian:


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 5, 2012)

Lmfao awww!!!


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 5, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL. amazing.


----------



## Murkve (Oct 6, 2012)

Ha! They look like loofas.


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 6, 2012)

The first guy is like, "This is so humiliating." While the secnd two are like, "Im so awesome!" LOL


----------



## larissalurid (Oct 8, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> The first guy is like, "This is so humiliating." While the secnd two are like, "Im so awesome!" LOL



Agreed lol X]


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 8, 2012)

Aw these are awesome!!!!


----------



## Dubya (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahahaha! I can't stand it. Now I have to have my wife make Gwanji some Hawaiian shorts!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 9, 2012)

Dubya said:


> Hahahaha! I can't stand it. Now I have to have my wife make Gwanji some Hawaiian shorts!



Hehe, please post some pics when you do.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 9, 2012)

hehehehe love it.. I have a polo shirt for my Gu.. it looks too cute on him, He wore it for the 4th july parade ..And he made the new for it too
[attachment=5483]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 9, 2012)

sarefina said:


> hehehehe love it.. I have a polo shirt for my Gu.. it looks too cute on him, He wore it for the 4th july parade ..And he made the new for it too





Ohmygosh. That is too freaking cute. Did you make it or is it just a little dog outfit?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 9, 2012)

That is just an xs doggie shirt... I have little dresses for my females too... And thank you


----------

